# Camping at Cumberland island?



## sniffen08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone ever camp at the island, how is it for tent camping? Also for my Jon boat would a 40hp motor get over there?


----------



## Raylander (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes a 40 HP should take you over there. I went in a canoe a few years back by paddle. The island is AWESOME for camping but the bugs are something else


----------



## sniffen08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 27, 2016)

Can you leave your boat at the dock overnight?


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jun 27, 2016)

*I think you have to apply*

to camp overnight 6 months in advance (you probably know that - just in case)?  https://www.nps.gov/cuis/planyourvisit/camping.htm You'll want to apply very early in the month or you'll not get a spot if it's during the spring or fall.  Summer - it's hot - I mean really hot -- did I mention it's hot.  Never went in the winter but I bet its really nice (It is about time to start December reservations).  Oh - and it's hot during the summer.

I only know from our boy scout days with my son.  Absolutely the best camping trips EVER were on that island.  If you go - try to figure out a way to get a bike on there as well (hire a private boat or take it on your own boat) - it's a gorgeous place and to see a lot of it you really want a bike.  Nice campsites too.  Late Feb or early March is about the best time - not so many bugs yet and weather is usually pretty good.  Be sure to take something to lock up your food as well - some mighty aggressive raccoons will come a calling at night to eat everything you have (back then at least - maybe they did something about that by now).


----------



## micahdean (Jul 11, 2016)

*Cumberland Camping*

I've camped Cumberland a few times. VERY hot in the summer and bugs are terrible!  Winter is the absolute best time. You'll need to do your research on a few things if you plan on going "back country". Your boat would work fine but there's restrictions on docking. A private boat is the way to go, or the Cumberland Queen leaves out of St Marys. You can also purchase firewood and ice on the boat at the dock. The beaches are very secluded if you hike out from one of the back country spots. You'll see a lot of wildlife...unfortunately with the wildlife comes the bugs..and they're BAD in the summer. All in all, a very good place to camp, whether its back country or the closer Sea Camp spots. As mentioned, its tough getting reservations. You have to reserve at least 6 months in advance and make sure you get your paperwork turned in. You'll receive your permit in the mail unless they've changed the application process. The picture is from one of the back country spots i camped at a year or so ago.


----------



## Casual (Jul 30, 2016)

I've backpacked and camped on Cumberland 9 times now, if I remember correctly. I've always taken the ferry over, so I don't have any info on boat requirements, but I can probably answer anything about the camping.

The campsites are:

*Sea Camp:* 1/8 mile or so from the ferry dock. Hacked out of palmetto groves - my least favorite site. It has bathrooms, showers, potable water, and food cages. Allows fires. Beautiful beaches just a short walk away. This site fills up fast - when someone says "make reservations 6 months in advance," they're talking about Sea Camp and Stafford. Small groups can get into the back country with almost no notice.

*Stafford:* This is the first backcountry site. 3.5 mile walk from the Sea Camp dock, and just a few hundred yards from the beach. Still has showers and fires, but no potable water. Bring a filter. Wheeled carts and bikes are supposedly not allowed here, but I see them all the time. Stafford is brutally hot in the summer, because it has no breeze. You'll need to hang your food at all back country sites. 

*Hickory and Yankee:* Interior forest sites. No facilities, no fires, no water, and no breeze. I've stayed at both, but I'm not a fan. Walk to the beach is over a mile from each. Hickory is 5ish miles from Sea Camp, and Yankee is 7ish. I don't see how you'd access either of these from a boat. Bugs are terrible here.

*Brickhill Bluff: * Best campsite on the island. Right on the river. 10+ mile walk from Sea Camp, but it's almost always empty. Wonderful breeze usually blowing off the mainland side of the river. Even has a tiny beach hidden just north of it. No fires. Pump handle for water (must be treated). I think (don't quote me on this) that small boats can be landed at the little beach - check with the rangers.  


Summer is just brutal on the island. Hot, humid, and buggy. Winter is great, but make sure to schedule around the hunts. 
I think the best way to see the island is by walking the interior trails. The best beach is at the east end of South Cut Trail - an easy couple mile walk from Brickhill.

Ticks are out of control over there right now. Treat your clothes with permethrin, bring plenty of bug spray, and check for ticks a few times a day.


----------

